# Officer Down: Nehemiah Pickens - [Houston, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/06/2005

Texas: Mistaken ID blamed in fatal shooting of deputy constable

Officer Down: Nehemiah Pickens - [Houston, Texas]

Biographical Details

Age: 33

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Deputy Pickens was shot by another deputy while working an extra job as security at an apartment complex. Pickens, in plain clothes, heard that the officer was chasing a suspect nearby and was running with his weapon drawn when he was shot. Police believe it was a case of mistaken identity.

Date of Incident: July 6, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Associated Press

A Harris County sheriff's deputy allegedly shot and killed a constable's reserve deputy Wednesday during a foot chase with a suspect.

Investigators suspect the death of Nehemiah Pickens, 33, was a case of mistaken identity.

The sheriff's deputy had tried to pull over a driver for making an illegal turn. The car rammed into a fence at an apartment complex and the driver fled on foot.

Pickens was working an extra job as security at an apartment complex when he heard that a sheriff's deputy was chasing a suspect nearby.

Investigators said Pickens, who was dressed in blue jeans and a dark shirt, was running with a gun drawn when the deputy saw him. The reserve deputy allegedly didn't heed orders to stop and drop his weapon, and the sheriff's deputy shot him.

The suspect got away.

The sheriff's deputy was put on administrative leave.

The Harris County District Attorney's Office is coordinating an investigation, which includes the Houston police, Harris County sheriff's deputies and county Precinct Six constable's office.

Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------

